# Which is the best RB30 Stroker kits ?



## newbi (Sep 16, 2009)

Wonder which company made the best RB30 Stroker kits ?
OS Giken seems out of stock. Any advise ?

Regards


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

newbi said:


> Wonder which company made the best RB30 Stroker kits ?
> OS Giken seems out of stock. Any advise ?
> 
> Regards


They are the only company to make an rb30 kit for the rb26 engine as far as I know. 

Only other option is to use the Australian rb30 tractor engine which has been proven many times to do really well and use this stroker kit in the link below. 

Nitto - Stroker Kit - RB30


----------



## newbi (Sep 16, 2009)

GTRNICK said:


> They are the only company to make an rb30 kit for the rb26 engine as far as I know.
> 
> Only other option is to use the Australian rb30 tractor engine which has been proven many times to do really well and use this stroker kit in the link below.
> 
> Nitto - Stroker Kit - RB30


Thanks for reply, ya, i thought the same too. Only Os made it in japan, heard about nitto before, how about spool ?


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

newbi said:


> Thanks for reply, ya, i thought the same too. Only Os made it in japan, heard about nitto before, how about spool ?


I think again spool only do upto rb28 for rb26 engines. 

So rb30 and above you have to use the Australian rb30 block. 

I use the os giken rb30 in my car but I was lucky to buy car with it already installed. 

If I were to build an engine though I would go the Australian route and speak to someone like Rips racing about it or speak with Mark or Garth at MGT racing who have worked with Rob at Rips many times.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

When you say "RB30 Stroker Kit" are you wanting to stroke an RB30 to something bigger like 3.2ltr (Nitto do an awesome kit and is used by pretty much all the big power drag weapons) or 3.4ltr (Spool do a kit, haven't seen too much on the results side of things but looks to be a good kit)

.....Or are you looking to stroke a RB26 to 3ltr? In which case the mega dollar OS Giken is the one.


----------



## newbi (Sep 16, 2009)

GTRNICK said:


> I think again spool only do upto rb28 for rb26 engines.
> 
> So rb30 and above you have to use the Australian rb30 block.
> 
> ...


Yea, you are lucky, i have contact OS giken for the rb30, but has discontinued. sad. you will choose nitto over spool ?


----------



## newbi (Sep 16, 2009)

Sub Boy said:


> When you say "RB30 Stroker Kit" are you wanting to stroke an RB30 to something bigger like 3.2ltr (Nitto do an awesome kit and is used by pretty much all the big power drag weapons) or 3.4ltr (Spool do a kit, haven't seen too much on the results side of things but looks to be a good kit)
> 
> .....Or are you looking to stroke a RB26 to 3ltr? In which case the mega dollar OS Giken is the one.


I am looking RB30 to somethings bigger. Ya, OS Giken is mega dollar. lol...i try to search in forum, saw mostly people post about nitto only.


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

Kakimoto do a 3.0 kit for the rb26 similar to the OS Giken one:

Š`–{‰ü KAKIMOTORACING�bRB26ƒGƒ“ƒWƒ“ƒp�[ƒc


----------



## newbi (Sep 16, 2009)

R0B said:


> Kakimoto do a 3.0 kit for the rb26 similar to the OS Giken one:
> 
> Š`–{‰ü KAKIMOTORACING�bRB26ƒGƒ“ƒWƒ“ƒp�[ƒc


Thanks. but cannot see much details about the RB30 parts.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Have a look on the SAU site for ODEngines. He was/is developing a stroker kit using a spacer plate to get 3.0/3.2/3,4 which looked very interesting.


----------



## newbi (Sep 16, 2009)

Cris said:


> Have a look on the SAU site for ODEngines. He was/is developing a stroker kit using a spacer plate to get 3.0/3.2/3,4 which looked very interesting.


Ok, thanks mate.


----------



## 900ss (Aug 16, 2010)

Cost must be a factor, but none work out cheap when you add all the other parts required, especially to get power out of them on top?
I started with a Spool 3.4 short block, n then added go fast bits as I went 
Cost me a packet by the time I had it running lol


----------



## newbi (Sep 16, 2009)

900ss said:


> Cost must be a factor, but none work out cheap when you add all the other parts required, especially to get power out of them on top?
> I started with a Spool 3.4 short block, n then added go fast bits as I went
> Cost me a packet by the time I had it running lol


Ya, non of it is cheap. LOL! hows your experience with the Spool 3.4 short block ?


----------



## 900ss (Aug 16, 2010)

So far so good. Pulls soo well from no revs which makes it a cracking drive. imo
Doesn't make huge power sure, but then it doesn't need to being in a light weight Z car


----------



## newbi (Sep 16, 2009)

900ss said:


> So far so good. Pulls soo well from no revs which makes it a cracking drive. imo
> Doesn't make huge power sure, but then it doesn't need to being in a light weight Z car


Nice, thanks for share. =D


----------



## qatif-sa (Feb 22, 2018)

: ***1571;***1593;***1585;***1580;:


newbi said:


> ok, thanks mate.


----------

